# How to change the fuel filter in my Diesel?



## lmholmes11 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have a 2001 Chevy Silverado 2500HD Duramax Diesel and while ideling it revs up a little bit by itsself. (only about 100-200 rmp's). I am thinking, and hoping it is just the fuel filter. Does anyone have any other ideas of what it could be, and also, any information on how to easily replace the fuel filter? Thanks everything, any help is appreciated.

Lance


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

The fuel filter looks similar to an oil filter and comes off the same way with a filter wrench, then pump up the pump on top of the filter housing, then start it up.


----------

